# satellite tuner box



## archna (Aug 9, 2009)

which tuner box do I need for xm radio
in 2004 maxima? I have a sat button

please help

archna thhaannkkss


----------



## dee.signs (May 11, 2009)

*Tuner box*

You could use the PAC line of intterconnect modules. This should suite you fine. Goto; PAC AUDIO.


----------

